# watever happen to lowriders cruising?



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

damn bro's i noticed that i dont see low riders cruising nor cars on wire wheels or just cars with that ''low rider look'' that wire wheels give off.

i only got wire wheels on my 93 lincoln and it does give off that low rider look, yesterday at a stop sign some dude ask me to hit the switches but no hydros yet lol

why arent people cruising more now days?


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Good ??


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Cruising isn't like it used to be here in Dallas, it attracts people doing burnouts, driving insane. Then cops run everyone out of the scene


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

maximus63 said:


> Cruising isn't like it used to be here in Dallas, it attracts people doing burnouts, driving insane. Then cops run everyone out of the scene


hey bro

well that sucks that it atracts those type of cornballs.

i mean it'll be cool to see atleast a few cars atleast on wire wheels or a lowrider once in a blue moon but not even that lol. i guess people just dont bring them out no more?


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

my daily driver took a quick pic today.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

nobody cruises anymore,it's pull a car to a show sit in a lawnchair all day lookin at it,collect a $5 trophy,load it up and haul it back to the garage:drama:


----------



## KITTKAR (Jan 6, 2013)

I miss cruising like we did from 98-2003. I call those the "last days." Several hundred people packing the local Sonic to the point that you "parted the seas" to drive in there and go around once while hittin' switches. Then, as you leave, you make that left turn three out and back on the strip. I'd make 50 laps, cruise the mall, the plaza and gas prices were of no concern. The cops hated us, but as long as they didn't see us 3-wheel, drive sideways, or throw sparks, we we're ok. In my opinion the tuner cars were driving more wreckless than we were and they got their fair share of tickets for speeding, drifting, blue and red neon lights all over the car. I moved to go to college in late 03 and sold the car in late 04. I moved back here in 2010. Went to the strip one summer Saturday night and nothing. No one cruising hardly at all. It just died. Smartphones and gas prices killed it. Now everyone sits at home with their face buried in a screen texting or facebooking and no one "hangs out" anymore in person. I've only seen 1 lowrider in this town since I moved back. It was a fairly nice blue 64 impala on spokes and switches that cruised through a cruise-in one night and there was a cop following it through downtown.

When my car is ready and my homies car is ready, we are going to cruise them every once in a while. We'll see if we spark some interest in others when they see them out. That's how I got into it by seeing another car with hydraulics and saying...yea I want that on my Caprice!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

people need to pull there shit out more often for sure its all about shows now days where I live they started a cruise get together for all lowriders on sundays in summer time cause the rice burners and big rims took over the spot where lowriders used to cruise


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

Word homies. 

Ya'll should also see the stupid looks I get from the donkers. Lol..


----------



## KITTKAR (Jan 6, 2013)

I never was a fan of the "donkers." I remember the DAY it first started and the first time I saw one. I used to ride low and pull up next to one and raise up to their height, then sit it back down again. Good times! My current project car I bought was a donk with 24s on it, but I rescued it. It will NEVER have big rims again.


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

KITTKAR said:


> I never was a fan of the "donkers." I remember the DAY it first started and the first time I saw one. I used to ride low and pull up next to one and raise up to their height, then sit it back down again. Good times! My current project car I bought was a donk with 24s on it, but I rescued it. It will NEVER have big rims again.


Haha that's awesome man!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

lowdeville said:


> nobody cruises anymore,it's pull a car to a show sit in a lawnchair all day lookin at it,collect a $5 trophy,load it up and haul it back to the garage:drama:


Truff
:yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

What u need ppl to cruise for. If u want to cruise. Get in your car and cruise.


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

lone star said:


> What u need ppl to cruise for. If u want to cruise. Get in your car and cruise.


Did I ever said ''I need people to cruise''?


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

DJ Englewood said:


> Truff
> :yes:


Respect. They look sick.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

lowdeville said:


> nobody cruises anymore,it's pull a car to a show sit in a lawnchair all day lookin at it,collect a $5 trophy,load it up and haul it back to the garage:drama:


This ^^^

Also what doesn't help is the tire manufacturers discontinued the 13 (and 14) inch white wall tires. The 2008 recession is when a lot of people lost everything, they lost their jobs, their home, and eventually sold the car to support the family. Caused hardships for a lot of people and with the experience, made them be more cautious as to what they should invest in, such as a nice savings account for retirement, a place to live as oppose to chrome and candy. Don't get me wrong, I know it's the most dedicated that stay with it and still rollin', but that's why cruising has died down. uffin:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

We cruise.
I only go to a few shows/picnics.
Less lowlows on the northside of chi than the south but these few are always down to cruise


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

people don't build cars to drive anymore. They build them for show. You feel like an idiot being the only one in the whole town driving your lowrider so you just park it and leave it there. I got mine parked for winter but as soon as summer hits I'll be out cruising. I might be the only one in town but fuck it. I do it for me and no one else.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, Majestix has been putting on a monthly cruise in Dallas for the last couple of months and the turnout has been great. Maybe you should do the same where you're at. I drive my lincoln every weekend, even if it's a 10 minute drive to the corner store.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Well I always pull out my ride and just go cruise. fuck it & even take it to work


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

Cruising whenever u can is what it's about even if you are the only one out there.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

cruise nights should be called lawn chair nights!


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

I don't do shows - I like to get in and just ride. I've never understood the show scene - but hey everyone has their own style of enjoying their cars.


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

Well mine is my daily driver so its driven everyday


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

debo67ss said:


> Well I always pull out my ride and just go cruise. fuck it & even take it to work


Damn looks bad ass. U got hydros on it too?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

93LTCEXECUTIVE said:


> Damn looks bad ass. U got hydros on it too?


Na its bagged.I had hydros in my other ride & too much maintenance hated charging batteries..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

I alternate driving both of my rides


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

debo67ss said:


> I alternate driving both of my rides


you like them hidaways don't you bruh


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

debo67ss said:


> I alternate driving both of my rides


Any side shots?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

93LTCEXECUTIVE said:


> Any side shots?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

93LTCEXECUTIVE said:


> Any side shots?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

CEN said:


> you like them hidaways don't you bruh


Foooosho custom work on da 67s


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice bro.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

meh im in do s skreets all day err day idgaf what others dont do


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

debo67ss said:


>


gorgeous ride:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Just cruise when u can cuz its not just lowriders that don't cruise nobody does anymore. I remember when I was young that's what we did on the weekends and 95 percent of the cars were regular cars it was a pass time for all kids. Now the kids who cruised grew up and have no time and the kids now just text from their basement


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> Well I always pull out my ride and just go cruise. fuck it & even take it to work


:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Cruise thru the rain and to the fishing spot


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Four door cars ruined it


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> meh im in do s skreets all day err day idgaf what others dont do


feeling ya Joe just get yo roll on homie


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

tpimuncie said:


> Cruise thru the rain and to the fishing spot


Sexy


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Thats a cool ass pic!


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't cruise in the winter time cuz my wipers don't work :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Like mr mosthated said. Times have changed. Different generations. Fools live a social media life these days. Why get in your car to peep your homies new car when he can send you a pic on your phone. Digital age. I dont care for it. It cripples you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Not to mention....tires are hard to find....prices for parts have tripled. Gas is 4x the price it was 15 yr ago. Shit needs to be mail ordered. And dudes fix theor ride up to the point that its too nice to drive.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Yep.
And now haters emerged.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't care about gas,tire,prices I drive my car every weekend to do beer runs take wifey shopping & what ever pops up..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Even do home depot runs...


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

debo67ss said:


> I don't care about gas,tire,prices I drive my car every weekend to do beer runs take wifey shopping & what ever pops up..


Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> meh im in do s skreets all day err day idgaf what others dont do


 fo real doh yous an olmec


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

debo67ss said:


>


Fuck yes!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Still cruisin


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

I TAKE MY CLUNKER TO WORK TOO SOMETIMES ...WHEN THE WEATHER IS NICE ANYWAY LOL ... PEOPLE HERE IN DALLAS CANT DRIVE


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

lowdeville said:


> nobody cruises anymore,it's pull a car to a show sit in a lawnchair all day lookin at it,collect a $5 trophy,load it up and haul it back to the garage:drama:


I agree how most people come around when they pull their ride out but My day is ruined just sitting at a show drinking it up. I'd rather drive my ride as a daily driver then parked all day


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

lone star said:


> Like mr mosthated said. Times have changed. Different generations. Fools live a social media life these days. Why get in your car to peep your homies new car when he can send you a pic on your phone. Digital age. I dont care for it. It cripples you.



YUP !


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> I agree how most people come around when they pull their ride out but My day is ruined just sitting at a show drinking it up. I'd rather drive my ride as a daily driver then parked all day


for real i like cruising my shit ...the hell with the shows .... love hittin switches and laying frame watchin the sparks fly behind me !


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> I don't care about gas,tire,prices I drive my car every weekend to do beer runs take wifey shopping & what ever pops up..


Damn you should be like on 57 rag if you got that much money u got my respect


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> Damn you should be like on 57 rag if you got that much money u got my respect


Lol I'm not rich by any means just don't mind spending a few bucks on gas to drive around.
BTW you put up some good ass pictures in other threads..props


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

No need to be living in the past. The days of seeing cars on the Blvd as far as the eye can see is truly over. Call it what you will, social media, gas prices, tires hard to find (witch is not true. 155/80r13 White Walls, set of 4 shipped to your door $298.00 on the internet all day, everyday) For a lot of them low riding was a fad. Something to do because everyone else was doing it. Rap videos and what ever else told young kids to do because it was kool. Well now those people are have gone on to the next FAD and the core of Low Riders has gotten smaller. I see it every year. fewer & fewer people are taking a drive, getting together or just wanting to pull out there car. Life is Life. If you are waiting for it to be like the "Good Old Days" well, you are Shit Out Of Luck! Enjoy what you built weather its a trailer queen of a street machine. You paid the cash so its up to you and only you to decide how to enjoy you car. My days of early mornings in line at a show ARE OVER!! I enjoy dustng off the ride and taking a drive to "Who Cares Ave & Fuck It Ln" were I can listen to my music and smile at all the people ( Young & Old ) that give me a thumbs up and say " You have a Nice looking Car, Good Job" That's my Car Show Now.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

53BOMBA said:


> I TAKE MY CLUNKER TO WORK TOO SOMETIMES ...WHEN THE WEATHER IS NICE ANYWAY LOL ... PEOPLE HERE IN DALLAS CANT DRIVE


:thumbsup:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

debo67ss said:


>





uniques66 said:


> No need to be living in the past. The days of seeing cars on the Blvd as far as the eye can see is truly over. Call it what you will, social media, gas prices, tires hard to find (witch is not true. 155/80r13 White Walls, set of 4 shipped to your door $298.00 on the internet all day, everyday) For a lot of them low riding was a fad. Something to do because everyone else was doing it. Rap videos and what ever else told young kids to do because it was kool. Well now those people are have gone on to the next FAD and the core of Low Riders has gotten smaller. I see it every year. fewer & fewer people are taking a drive, getting together or just wanting to pull out there car. Life is Life. If you are waiting for it to be like the "Good Old Days" well, you are Shit Out Of Luck! Enjoy what you built weather its a trailer queen of a street machine. You paid the cash so its up to you and only you to decide how to enjoy you car. My days of early mornings in line at a show ARE OVER!! I enjoy dustng off the ride and taking a drive to "Who Cares Ave & Fuck It Ln" were I can listen to my music and smile at all the people ( Young & Old ) that give me a thumbs up and say " You have a Nice looking Car, Good Job" That's my Car Show Now.



Damn. I need a cigarette after that pic and that killa rant...and I don't even smoke. Orale.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

debo67ss said:


> I don't care about gas,tire,prices I drive my car every weekend to do beer runs take wifey shopping & what ever pops up..


 I for one have seen you locally cruising and my head turned to get a better look. Your local, as are a lot of "Lowriders" I think there should be a monthly cruise in orange circle, a lot of cops here, BUT I happen to know one that's also a Lowrider (young one) maybe he could help in bringing it back!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Tami said:


> I for one have seen you locally cruising and my head turned to get a better look. Your local, as are a lot of "Lowriders" I think there should be a monthly cruise in orange circle, a lot of cops here, BUT I happen to know one that's also a Lowrider (young one) maybe he could help in bringing it back!!!


That would be nice.it seems that all the cruise nights nowadays people want to charge a fee which Ithink is dumb.definitely nothing like back in the day cruising Bristol st...


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

debo67ss said:


> That would be nice.it seems that all the cruise nights nowadays people want to charge a fee which Ithink is dumb.definitely nothing like back in the day cruising Bristol st...


 Agreed, I can see paying to be a vendor at a car show, but cruising should be free !!!! I'll see if I can hunt him down mid January and start from there, the worst he could say I guess is no...


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Caballo said:


> Damn. I need a cigarette after that pic and that killa rant...and I don't even smoke. Orale.


aqui tambien


----------



## Gangsta lean (Jul 18, 2013)

uniques66 said:


> No need to be living in the past. The days of seeing cars on the Blvd as far as the eye can see is truly over. Call it what you will, social media, gas prices, tires hard to find (witch is not true. 155/80r13 White Walls, set of 4 shipped to your door $298.00 on the internet all day, everyday) For a lot of them low riding was a fad. Something to do because everyone else was doing it. Rap videos and what ever else told young kids to do because it was kool. Well now those people are have gone on to the next FAD and the core of Low Riders has gotten smaller. I see it every year. fewer & fewer people are taking a drive, getting together or just wanting to pull out there car. Life is Life. If you are waiting for it to be like the "Good Old Days" well, you are Shit Out Of Luck! Enjoy what you built weather its a trailer queen of a street machine. You paid the cash so its up to you and only you to decide how to enjoy you car. My days of early mornings in line at a show ARE OVER!! I enjoy dustng off the ride and taking a drive to "Who Cares Ave & Fuck It Ln" were I can listen to my music and smile at all the people ( Young & Old ) that give me a thumbs up and say " You have a Nice looking Car, Good Job" That's my Car Show Now.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

93LTCEXECUTIVE said:


> damn bro's i noticed that i dont see low riders cruising nor cars on wire wheels or just cars with that ''low rider look'' that wire wheels give off.
> 
> i only got wire wheels on my 93 lincoln and it does give off that low rider look, yesterday at a stop sign some dude ask me to hit the switches but no hydros yet lol
> 
> why arent people cruising more now days?


Layitlow is what ended cruzin. People are too busy posting topics asking "why don't people cruz" while others are too busy replying and trying to figure out how to post pics of when they used to cruise... :roflmao:

Serious though, I agree that it is just the way of the world now. Youngsters just don't have the need to do what they used to. Back in the day if you wanted to know about lowridin you walked your ass down to buy a magazine, went to the local shops and worked on your friends ride or your own ride. You were happy to have a $20 to throw in the tank and excited to go cruise the spot! 

Nowadays people just spend all their time on the interwebz googling shit and becoming experts and really "livin that life"...


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

bwahahaha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I Cruz every chance I get


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

too busy making illegal funds to cruise


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

uniques66 said:


> No need to be living in the past. The days of seeing cars on the Blvd as far as the eye can see is truly over. Call it what you will, social media, gas prices, tires hard to find (witch is not true. 155/80r13 White Walls, set of 4 shipped to your door $298.00 on the internet all day, everyday) For a lot of them low riding was a fad. Something to do because everyone else was doing it. Rap videos and what ever else told young kids to do because it was kool. Well now those people are have gone on to the next FAD and the core of Low Riders has gotten smaller. I see it every year. fewer & fewer people are taking a drive, getting together or just wanting to pull out there car. Life is Life. If you are waiting for it to be like the "Good Old Days" well, you are Shit Out Of Luck! Enjoy what you built weather its a trailer queen of a street machine. You paid the cash so its up to you and only you to decide how to enjoy you car. My days of early mornings in line at a show ARE OVER!! I enjoy dustng off the ride and taking a drive to "Who Cares Ave & Fuck It Ln" were I can listen to my music and smile at all the people ( Young & Old ) that give me a thumbs up and say " You have a Nice looking Car, Good Job" That's my Car Show Now.


Were can I buy tires that cheap?


----------



## low85eldog (Aug 2, 2011)

MOTOR CITY RIDAZ!!! we are out cruising the streets of detroit EVERY sundayuffin:.. (when the weather is good..:rofl


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

93LTCEXECUTIVE said:


> Were can I buy tires that cheap?


You are running 14 with wide white walls on your Town Car, So expect to pay more for those. There is a tire shop in Mantica that has 13s & 14s w.w. Not sure what he wants for tires?


----------



## DripTruck (Sep 19, 2002)

I miss the people as much as the cars but some of them also caused the issues. It won't ever be the same I doubt but I feel lucky that there is a spot up here that is picking up on friday night. Just need Saturday night spot. It's hard to keep things going if people don't respect the property you hangout on and don't respect each other. Don't leave a mess and don't be a ass! Things are hard enough with out the hating and BS. I may not get out like I used to but I will be out this Spring-Summer thats all I can do. 

Sometimes all it takes is a phone call to your buddies let folks know you want to hangout, texts and posts just arn't the same.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

There will be Cruising on The Parade Route Today In Pasadena..Go Cruise There.:thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

93LTCEXECUTIVE said:


> Were can I buy tires that cheap?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/446441-new-155-80-13-travelstar-tires-available-cheap-3.html

That didn't quite work. Copy and paste the link. These tires are cheap! I can't vouch for them since I've never rolled a set but you can't beat the price! And I stay cruising, chrome undercarriage and all. I take the 64 out at least 2 to 3 times per week.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

93LTCEXECUTIVE said:


> Were can I buy tires that cheap?


www.tirebuyer.com
look under Uniroyal tigerpaws


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

_"SOUTHBAY CRUISE NITES" NEW LOCATION MORE PARKING SPACES AND BETTER LIGHTING EVERY 1ST SATURDAY NIGHT @ BURGER KING AND SUBWAY RIGHT OFF THE 405 FREEWAY EXIT EL SEGUNDO BLVD ON CORNER OF OCEANGATE BLVD & EL SEGUNDO BLVD FROM 6:00 P.M.-11:00 SO PLEASE MAKE AN EFFORT TO COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH GOOD PEOPLE AND FIRME RIDES.....THE NEXT ONE WILL BE 2-8-2014....LETS KEEP IT MOVING FORWARD 100.....BIG SHOUT OUT TO "ALL" THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT ON THE LAST ONE IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT ON BEHALF OF THE "CLASSIC LOWRIDERS SO-CAL CAR CLUB".....GRACIAS FOR THE SUPPORT....FLYER COMING SOON....SPEACIAL INVITES TO "ALL" MEDIA ASWELL AS CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, AND SPECTATORS.....TO THE TOP​_​


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> nobody cruises anymore,it's pull a car to a show sit in a lawnchair all day lookin at it,collect a $5 trophy,load it up and haul it back to the garage:drama:


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PEOPLE MISS SEEING LOWRIDERS OUT N ABOUT......THESE TWO CAME OUT OF THEIR HOUSE JUST TO SEE......AND WHEN LIL KIDS SEE U CRUIZING..WAY BETTER THAN A CARSHOW......SHIT THE OTHERDAY I WAS THREE WHEELING AROUND THE MALL ..:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ayeeeeeee I spend money to impress people I don't know :nicoderm:


----------



## ESClassic (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea, cruising died down a lot. Still got the dedicated riders though, and truth is, getting a cruise going is most likely a phone call away. Get up with fools that are really dedicated riders, hit them up and get them down for a cruise. If they're just as excited as you are about it, getting up a cruise houldnt be a problem.

But like what said before, not just lowriders stopped cruising, everybody did. And with lowriders having so much prejudices from outside world be prepared for police to be on your ass. But fuc it! If u get a ticket- hang that bitch on the wall and keep cruising! Means u did somethin right. Lmao.

Me personally I love cruising. My car sat all last year and all it needs was tires and a damn radiator. Smdh. Money was just THAT tight for me. I came up on some extra money earlier this month and I spent every bit of it on my caddy and got that bitch on the road again. I was so excited i Forgot to pay my damn cable bill. First day I got it ready, I drove that bitch, but I needed trans fluid so I couldn't drive it long, and after that I just sat in it in my driveway. Snow is on te ground now but once it clears up enough, I'm cruising that bitch.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

ESClassic said:


> Yea, cruising died down a lot. Still got the dedicated riders though, and truth is, getting a cruise going is most likely a phone call away. Get up with fools that are really dedicated riders, hit them up and get them down for a cruise. If they're just as excited as you are about it, getting up a cruise houldnt be a problem.
> 
> But like what said before, not just lowriders stopped cruising, everybody did. And with lowriders having so much prejudices from outside world be prepared for police to be on your ass. But fuc it! If u get a ticket- hang that bitch on the wall and keep cruising! Means u did somethin right. Lmao.
> 
> Me personally I love cruising. My car sat all last year and all it needs was tires and a damn radiator. Smdh. Money was just THAT tight for me. I came up on some extra money earlier this month and I spent every bit of it on my caddy and got that bitch on the road again. I was so excited i Forgot to pay my damn cable bill. First day I got it ready, I drove that bitch, but I needed trans fluid so I couldn't drive it long, and after that I just sat in it in my driveway. Snow is on te ground now but once it clears up enough, I'm cruising that bitch.


:h5:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

There's alot of reasons cruising died but some are alot of people still love to cruise they had one going for a bit out here but what ruined it was other people coming and acting stupid attracting the wrong attention and making a mess it got shut down. Another is alot of people dont just go out driving seeing whats going on they just phone people to go from a to b and done everything is on a schedule. Lastly is you dont see people bringing out their ride while they are building it enjoying what they have that really decreased the numbers im a firm believer in this when i get my monte put together im be driving with primer spots it may not look the best but im having fun with it i like to see stages over the years then have the car down for a couple of years and be bored of it once its done.


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

Keep it all the way gangsta........
I aint mad at ya bruh.....


debo67ss said:


> I don't care about gas,tire,prices I drive my car every weekend to do beer runs take wifey shopping & what ever pops up..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MODESTO 1992.....MISS THOSE DAYS..CRUIZING MCHENRY BLVD EVERY FRI AND SAT..


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

cruise for you not other.. believe me people will fallow..


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> MODESTO 1992.....MISS THOSE DAYS..CRUIZING MCHENRY BLVD EVERY FRI AND SAT..


I was there


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:wave:


ray-13 said:


> View attachment 1052017
> View attachment 1052025
> View attachment 1052033
> View attachment 1052041
> View attachment 1052049


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

umlolo said:


> I was there


Me too it was crazy at night bumper to bumper till the sun came up good times bro


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

no main crusing spot in coachella valley as for us madotory to ride..tourist love the lowrider palmsprings.....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

crus it or sell it


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

saturday nights posted up on the blvd....
crusing stoped CAUSE YOU GOT OLD...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

O
THE ONLY CITY IN COACHELLA VALLEY THAT IS KNOW TO HARASS LOWRIDERS.... WE LIKE TO CRUZE THAT CITY 
WE ARE NOT THE MINORITY WHEN WE THE MAJORITY.......CRUSING SIDE BY SIDE AN THEY DIDNT FK WITH US WE EVEN 
WERE HITTING HYDROS 12 CARS THAT WEEK END


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CRUSING THE PARKS PALM SPRINGS ES TLOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

COACHELLA SATURDAY NIGHTS PALM CANYON AVE PALMSRINGS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SOME MODINVATION PICS GAS IT UP N RIDE.........NUTTING LIKE THE 80S N 90S 
I GOT TO CRUZ IN MY 64...SANJOSE WHITTER BLD SOUTH CENTRAL IN PHOINEX KERNY PARK ..AN IT WAS THE BEST TIME IN MY CAR....
BEST CAR MOVIE american grafftti.....
there use to be lots of LRM TOURS AN EVRY BODY STARTED TO BUILD "SHOW CARS" ...AN AT END FORGOT ABOUT WEREIT ALL STARED...
CRUZ IT OR SELL IT......MY 2$ WORTH


----------



## orttho (Sep 7, 2012)

lowdeville said:


> nobody cruises anymore,it's pull a car to a show sit in a lawnchair all day lookin at it,collect a $5 trophy,load it up and haul it back to the garage:drama:


all to true man. Lol. Pussies!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

<font size="5">


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

CEN said:


> I might be the only one in town but fuck it. I do it for me and no one else.


this shit right here


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## gtrade (May 28, 2013)

cities making money and a few bad apples, down in sac used to be tahoe park,franklin blvd,broadway,william land park,miller park. and down in san jose i would sit on my aunts porch watching lows bumper to bumper on king n story. real good times,real good memories.


----------

